# weaning age



## logant14 (Jul 18, 2010)

i have a couple boers and was wondering the best time to wean and start creep feed. i was thinking putting in creep feed now cause on is 3 weeks tomorrow and the other is 2 on sat. i was thinking weaning a t 12 weeks. are these good times? thanks onder:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't wean until about 3months myself - when I think they are ready. 

I have 6 week old twins and they have been eating grain since about 3 weeks old. You can definitely start offering a little bit 

I don't use a creep feeder as my youngest doe is short and could sneak into it. So I have mine on a routine and they know when it's time to eat! I used to put them in a seperate stall and offer them grain so mama wouldn't eat it. When they were done I'd let mama clean up what they didn't eat.
Now that they are older and totally into eating grain, I keep them in with mama, they share with her, and then when she is done I kick her out of the stall and pour a little more grain for the kids. 
This has worked out great so far. BTW, I feed my nursing does morning/evening and I feed the kids 2x a day as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The youngest I wean is...2.5 months old with my boer bucklings .... 
3 months is the norm for the Doelings... 

You can creep feed as early as 2 to 3 weeks old... some start on it and others take a little longer..... :wink:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

A local breeder told me the boer does wean their babies off all by themselves. I don't know if they all will or not, but that was true for my doe who kidded last summer. At around three months she just started to walk off when her doeling tried to nurse her. The doeling also began to eat grain at about three weeks old from her mom's feed dish at feeding time and she was growing very nicely.
Pam is the boer expert around here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> A local breeder told me the boer does wean their babies off all by themselves. I don't know if they all will or not, but that was true for my doe who kidded last summer. At around three months she just started to walk off when her doeling tried to nurse her. The doeling also began to eat grain at about three weeks old from her mom's feed dish at feeding time and she was growing very nicely.
> Pam is the boer expert around here.


 Some do... but some don't...if that is the case... then... breeding season comes up fast again and you have a Doe in milk....not ready to be bred...physically....they may lose alot of condition as well nursing that long... as it take alot from them...I like to pull the kids... when they are at least 3 to 4 months at the most ....so the Doe has time to recoup and dry up.... :greengrin:


----------



## logant14 (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks for the replies. now i know what to do for sure


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem... :thumb:


----------

